# Dangerous Game on offer for 2011



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

03 January 2011 

I have the following PAC (Problem Animal Control) hunts available for early in 2011: 

1.) PAC Elephant Bull / Permit included / Client keeps trophy / Limpopo Province South Africa R80, 000 (ZAR) 

2.) PAC Lion Male and Female / Limpopo Province South Africa / R38, 000 & R28, 000 (ZAR) respectively. 

3.) Hippo Bull / with Cites Permit / R42, 000 (ZAR) 

Please contact me directly for any further information at: 

Cell: 083 304 6336 

Email: [email protected]


----------

